

Solving the Travelling Salesman Problem using D-Wave's BlackBox compiler - platz
http://www.dwavesys.com/en/dev-tutorial-tsp.html
Haven't read http://www.dwavesys.com/en/dev-tutorial-intro.html yet, but also looks interesting.
======
platz
I haven't read <http://www.dwavesys.com/en/dev-tutorial-intro.html> yet, but
this also looks interesting.

